# NAA reassembly help



## mach136 (Mar 18, 2010)

I posted about a NAA mini revolver way back, and since then i havent gotten around to mailing it in to get the factory warranty. Was about to send it, but then over night shipping was ridiculously expensive.

was wondering if anyone knew the ins and outs of this thing or knew anyone that does? or if someone just wants to take it off my hands themselves for $?


----------



## monkeytoys (Apr 2, 2010)

I found the exploded drawing for the mini on their website if that helps.  







http://www.naaminis.com/lrparts.html

wish I could help you more, but I've never taken mine apart.


----------



## packrat (Apr 4, 2010)

*??*



mach136 said:


> I posted about a NAA mini revolver way back, and since then i havent gotten around to mailing it in to get the factory warranty. Was about to send it, but then over night shipping was ridiculously expensive.
> 
> was wondering if anyone knew the ins and outs of this thing or knew anyone that does? or if someone just wants to take it off my hands themselves for $?



Shoot me a PM and tell me at what state of disassembly it is in, maybe I can help


----------

